
Christians turn to artificial intelligence to stop porn use - justinzollars
https://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-tns-bc-relig-combating-porn-20191120-story.html
======
LinuxBender
Does the bible have any rules against porn or watching people "get busy"?

~~~
Porthos9K
Not an explicit rule, but Jesus is alleged to have said some stuff about how
you're committing adultery in you're heart if you so much as look at an
attractive person and lust after them.

~~~
LinuxBender
So if I am single and the couple are single, then they are the ones breaking
the rule for getting busy out of wedlock, but I should be OK just hanging back
and watching.

~~~
Porthos9K
I think many Christians would argue otherwise, but I hold them and their
beliefs in contempt.

